# Grobeam 1500



## Bradleyh91 (5 Mar 2013)

Hi there I have a 1500 grobeam and am starting a 450x450x300 cube and was wondering what height is best to hang it over the tank?

Any comments would be appreciated


----------



## Palm Tree (6 Mar 2013)

I would hang it just enough to get a decent visual spread, I would think you need a dimmer though.


----------



## Bradleyh91 (6 Mar 2013)

Ye I have got a aquaray controller for the light anyway think about 60% will be ok?


----------



## windyboona (8 Mar 2013)

Quick question on the grobeam 1500 , can you use the tile with the controller that come with the 1000 nd tile?


----------



## George Farmer (8 Mar 2013)

Hi Bradley

Be aware that the first batch of 1500 tiles make an audible high pitch 'hum' noise when less than 100% - but it's quieter than many fans supplied with other LED units. I contacted TMC about this and it's to do with the circuitry. I don't mind it with my two tiles, but it's something to bear in mind. If it is a major concern then contact TMC and see what they say.

I would say hanging it 45cm above at 100% should give you enough light without overdoing it. I assume you're injecting CO2. If not then suspend 60cm+.



windyboona said:


> Quick question on the grobeam 1500 , can you use the tile with the controller that come with the 1000 nd tile?


Yes, you can.


----------



## callmephathead (5 Jan 2014)

Bradleyh91 said:


> Hi there I have a 1500 grobeam and am starting a 450x450x300 cube and was wondering what height is best to hang it over the tank? Any comments would be appreciated


 
Hi,
Sorry to revive this old thread, just wondered what you did finally (how high and with or without controller) and what result you had...
thanks


----------



## Eric (11 Jan 2014)

I too would be interested in knowing how this worked out, or if anyone else wants to chime in. I'm planning a 50cm x 50cm x 50cm starfire glass cube, but I'm not sure if I'd get enough PAR at the substrate with the grobeam 1500 ultima to grow a nice bed of HC.


----------



## callmephathead (11 Jan 2014)

Eric said:


> I too would be interested in knowing how this worked out, or if anyone else wants to chime in. I'm planning a 50cm x 50cm x 50cm starfire glass cube, but I'm not sure if I'd get enough PAR at the substrate with the grobeam 1500 ultima to grow a nice bed of HC.



I'll have to experiment a little bit I think...do you know what PAR value you would be looking for?


----------



## Eric (12 Jan 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. I was hoping for something in the high light range, 60-100 PAR at the substrate (height of approx 20").


----------



## callmephathead (12 Jan 2014)

Eric said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I was hoping for something in the high light range, 60-100 PAR at the substrate (height of approx 20").



Can't promise anything, but I should have some free time late next week, I'll get my grobeam up and measure the PAR with a Seneye without water and hope I can find some kind of formula to determine how much light will be lost through a water column...


----------



## Bradleyh91 (12 Jan 2014)

Sorry for the late reply guys I must have missed your posts :/ I have the 1500 suspended about 50 cm above the tank surface on 60% with an hour ramp up and down over a 7 hour period so at 60% for 5 hours. I have successfully grown a full carpet of healthy stuoragyne repens and have been running for 4 months without any algae issues  (touch wood lol) I'll be writing a journal soon so keep an eye out for that and will have more details!

Cheers


----------

